# حجز تذاكر طيران بسعر مغري علي جميع الخطوط



## محمد رشاد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخوة المسافرون نبدأ معكم بدآية مشرقة بإذن الله

وكما عودناكم بعروضنا المستمرة والخاصة بنا ,,
إليكـــــم العرض الأقوى ..

(( خصم 40 % من سعر التزكره الاصليه)) !
على الخطوط الجوية الاماراتيه .. و ناس الجوية .. والوفتهانزا الألماني ..

حسبه.. او مثال بسيط // .. ساوينا بحث لرحله علي الخطوط الأمارايتة .. وطلع سعرهآ الاصلي : 3000ن فقط ..ريال سعودي .. معانا يصير سعرهآ بعد الخصم 1500 ريال فقط

للحجز والاستفسار عبر

الجوال ..
00970599692320
لتواصل رقم واتس اب
البريـد


[email protected]​


----------



## محمد رشاد (5 فبراير 2014)

*رد: حجز تذاكر طيران بسعر مغري علي جميع الخطوط*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن .. 
العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (13 فبراير 2014)

*رد: حجز تذاكر طيران بسعر مغري علي جميع الخطوط*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## محمد رشاد (16 فبراير 2014)

*رد: حجز تذاكر طيران بسعر مغري علي جميع الخطوط*

العرض مستمر حبآيبنآ بكل مكآآن ..


----------



## HOT LINE (28 فبراير 2014)

*رد: حجز تذاكر طيران بسعر مغري علي جميع الخطوط*

اسمح لي أن أقولك ماتقدر تعمل هذا الشي إلا بحالة واحدة فقط

أنك تستخدم بطاقات ائتمانية لا تخصك (( ؟؟ )) للدفع

أنت عارف معنى (( ماتخصك ))

غير ذلك مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

وراها ملاحقة قانونية ودولية لك وللمستخدم 

وللمزيد من التوضيح لك ولغيرك مراسلتي على الخاص


----------

